# derry mobile carpark car cleaners



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

seen them today close to the university in sainsburys carpark cleaning and hoovering a van so i drove past to be a wee bit nosey  noticing that all they have is a big tank in the van and a hoover+generator..

where was all the products? no products i could see at all, i could not clean a car without about 10 bottles at my fingertips for every bit of cleaning the car.

am i on my own wondering how they do it?


----------

